# Forgecraft Thinning



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2015)

I just finished up this one....


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2015)

nice work Dave....I keep thinking about getting one of these...


----------



## gic (Sep 20, 2015)

How much thinning do you end up doing by and large?

and how do you bring out the top part so well?

Great work on classic american knives, hard to believe they once sold for a couple of $ at Woolworths!


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> nice work Dave....I keep thinking about getting one of these...



lus1: Say Dave you got any of these laying around, looking for a home?


----------



## 420layersofdank (Sep 20, 2015)

Can we see a choil shot?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2015)

gic said:


> How much thinning do you end up doing by and large?
> 
> and how do you bring out the top part so well?
> 
> Great work on classic american knives, hard to believe they once sold for a couple of $ at Woolworths!




I never measured the thickness but I'd have to guess it's more than 50% thinner along the bevel, maybe even more than that at the tip.

The top section is re-blued and then hand sanded.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> nice work Dave....I keep thinking about getting one of these...



Thanks Danny




Bill13 said:


> lus1: Say Dave you got any of these laying around, looking for a home?



I wish! Thanks Bill


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2015)

420layersofdank said:


> Can we see a choil shot?




It's already packed up but even if it wasn't I don't do choil shots, sorry. The reason is that I can never get them focused to show what people want to see. I swore off of them years ago.


----------



## 29palms (Sep 23, 2015)

That looks really nice Dave. I measured one of mine and along the spine it's 2.06 mm above the heel, 2.03 mm mid way and .069 mm just before the grind at the tip. Not a lot of taper, but thins out nice at the tip.


----------



## johnstoc (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks great. For a project like this, do you thin by hand on plates/stones or take it to a belt sander or wheel?

I'm finally getting comfortable thinning, but the time required often makes it feel like a chore. A necessary one, however.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2015)

29palms said:


> That looks really nice Dave. I measured one of mine and along the spine it's 2.06 mm above the heel, 2.03 mm mid way and .069 mm just before the grind at the tip. Not a lot of taper, but thins out nice at the tip.



Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2015)

johnstoc said:


> Looks great. For a project like this, do you thin by hand on plates/stones or take it to a belt sander or wheel?
> 
> I'm finally getting comfortable thinning, but the time required often makes it feel like a chore. A necessary one, however.




I use a belt sander platen. These bevels are flat enough starting out to use a stone or diamond plate but you'd spend an eternity to take off this much steel using stones.


----------

